# Robin Hood -(2010)



## SOLID (Dec 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSqL9ygBCck&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​
*Edit:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





Superman said:


> A new longer international trailer has been released... this time with more arrow shooting action etc.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4kQPp372HJc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 17, 2009)

Its as if Maximus Decimus Meridius was born in a different time and place and still pwnd people


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 17, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Its as if Maximus Decimus Meridius was born in a different time and place and still pwnd people




*Gladiator 2*: the Reincarnation (_this time, it's personal_!)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

In my opinion they perfected the Robin Hood movie with Mel Brooks. Men in Tights.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 17, 2009)

hmm seems intresting  ill watch it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2009)

A generic action movie epic complete with generic action epic score raping of Robin Hood.


----------



## olaf (Dec 17, 2009)

I like that it looks like they made medieval more darker than usual


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

Another one? 

Looks good though.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In my opinion they perfected the Robin Hood movie with Mel Brooks. Men in Tights.



THIS THIS THIS

So hard.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 17, 2009)

It looks cheap.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Dec 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In my opinion they perfected the Robin Hood movie with Mel Brooks. Men in Tights.



The one with Errol Flynn was pretty damn good too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 17, 2009)

sounds dumb, don't care to see how it looks.


----------



## cherrymilk (Dec 19, 2009)

It looks scary, but I might watch it, depending on when it opens.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is an exclusive interview with Max Von Sydow and Russell Crowe


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_0l14CzIos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 19, 2009)

I have only seen two Robin films all the way through: Men in Tights and Disney's Robin Hood. Thus I'm not sure I would tolerate a serious version of the story. I did read Pyle's Robin Hood stories awhile ago and found them to be enjoyable. But something about sober action films I guess just does not appeal to me.


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 19, 2009)

This looks epic.


----------



## ez (Dec 19, 2009)

will be watching for russell crowe


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 19, 2009)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> It looks cheap.



With Ridley Scott and Russell Crowe involved, you can bet that making this movie wasn't cheap. 

The musical score is questionable, though. This is little more than a teaser trailer, as not much was divulged. I wish these people had stayed with the original screenplay and concept, rather than making yet another run-of-the-mill Robin Hood movie.

The trailers that I like are the new Iron Man 2 and Edge of Darkness ones. Very impressive, both.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 20, 2009)

It's Russell Crowe lol. What could go wrong. And Ridley Scott is directing it again ^^


----------



## Detective (Dec 21, 2009)

A new longer international trailer has been released... this time with more arrow shooting action etc.


[YOUTUBE]4kQPp372HJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

*Robin Hood (2010)*

Haven't seen a thread for this film yet, so...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2LFOxvws9o[/YOUTUBE]

Trailer definitely looks promising, and this is a Ridley Scott film we're talking about. So I have high hopes for this one.

Your thoughts, ladies and gentleman?


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

Part II

But yea, it looks pretty good. I dunno if I'll see it though, maybe if I'm bored.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

Robin Hood = Gladiator II: Men Who Sometimes Use Bows.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Part II
> 
> But yea, it looks pretty good. I dunno if I'll see it though, maybe if I'm bored.



Forgive me, should I merge this with the original thread?

@CrazyMoron:

And I have to ask, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

Kage, I didn't know you had mod powers. 

Original thread hasn't been bumped since December. So whatever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

What's not wrong with that? As I said in the other thread, Robin Hood was perfeted already. Now Hollywood is shitting more typical war epics down our throats.


Don't get me wrong, I will still watch it. And I might even like it. But I'm not happy.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't, I just don't know whether to keep this thread up or tear it down.

@CrazyMoron:

Don't get me wrong, Men In Tights was fucking brilliant.

The truth is though, Hollywood has had a severe shortage of original ideas, or course something like this has been seen before. It all depends on how well they can execute it.

Forgive me, I am guilty of being Ridley Scott's biggest fanboy, so I do suffer from bias here.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

Personally, I don't care all that much for the Robin Hood story.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

@Chee:

You obviously haven't seen Men in Tights

Or Alan Rickman as the Sheriff in Prince of Thieves.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

Well from the couple trailers I've seen it doesn't seem to have anything to do with Robin Hood. They just slapped the name Robin Hood on a generic war epic that could've been called anything.

Maybe the movie will be different once it comes out or something.


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2010)

No, I've seen Men in Tights.

Haven't seen the other one though.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

You know trailers are always designed to hook the audience with a lot of flaying action and what not.

I do share your concern though that Scott does try to be somewhat faithful to the source material and not make it Gladiator II. Although I don't see where the comparison lies in the trailers to be honest. 

As you said, we'll know more upon watching the complete film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2010)

I only use Gladiator in place of something more accurate as I can't really think of that many movies off the top of my head.

Maybe, uh, what's that one movie where they got the war and the thing and the general uprising of a rebel force?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

Braveheart?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2010)

Saw the trailer.  I feel like I have seen this film several times already.

The Disney version also happens to be a classic.  If this films lacks Hiss... then I am not interested.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ST9DUjzNp48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

@Rukia

This is Hollywood these days, it always seems like we've seen the same movie over.

Like I said though, I suffer from bias.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2010)

Cant wait for this


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

@Yakuza:

At LAST, an ally!


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 11, 2010)

People are saying its the Gladiator remix.. If so, fuck yeah.

I fucking loved Gladiator and I'm pretty sure this will become an memorable epic. (At least on paper looks that way)


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 11, 2010)

Well you have the director who made Alien, Blade Runner and Gladiator, and you got Russell Crowe and Cate Blanchett as the leads. Those are the ingredients to make a very enjoyable film.

I only wish Hans Zimmer or HG. Williams were doing the score though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2010)

Locksley! I'm gonna cut your heart out with a spoon!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Mar 12, 2010)

"Why a spoon, Cousin? What not an Ax?"


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 11, 2010)

Bump for opinions and attention.


----------



## Spartacus (May 14, 2010)

Surprised me, and I won't say why, and spoil it for everybody, but the movie was very solid, no time wasted, and it will keep you entertained all the way through. It's no Gladiator, but it's damn well close. Seriously, it's Ridley Scott and Russell Crowe, how can that combo fuck up?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2010)

No time wasted? Gotta disagree with you there. But with that said, considering it was full of fluff, it was a surprisingly fast paced movie.

Anyway, I thought it was okay. A decent spectacle. I do intend to review it and will probably have it up tonight.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 14, 2010)

Spartacus said:


> Surprised me, and I won't say why, and spoil it for everybody, but the movie was very solid, no time wasted, and it will keep you entertained all the way through. It's no Gladiator, but it's damn well close. Seriously, it's Ridley Scott and Russell Crowe, how can that combo fuck up?



Finally got to see it, and I agree, it was a very entertaining film. It's not the greatest film, but like you said, a very solid effort from Crowe and Scott.

Thought the battle scenes were neat, and there was a nice even pacing between the dramatic and action bits. There are some gaping plot holes, and I felt the beginning scenes were a bit uneven in pacing, but overall, a worthwhile price of admission I say.

Makes me wonder why are all the critics bitching about.

Final Grade= B+


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks that Robin Hood telling Marion that she should call him dear and ask him nicely came across as mean spirited teasing?

It felt like the screenwriters forgot that only hours ago, she just learned that her husband died. As Robin Hood wasn't aware that she barely knew him, it made him seem like kind of a prick.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 14, 2010)

Well, Marion barely even knew her husband before he departed on the Crusades, so their may not have been much emotional detachment between them.

Then again, Robin at the start of the film was more or less in for himself rather than others til later in the film. So the idea he was a selfish prick is not out-of-place.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2010)

Except he didnt know that until later in the film. 

While Robin was in it for himself early on(his transformation scene was played badly too, btw), everything he did was more-or-less justified. The only bad thing he did, even he acknowledges was wrong. 

But that was being a flat out asshole, and after that, he does nothing bad for the rest of the movie. It just felt like a random, out of place, character trait that as I said, was obviously meant to be a charming moment.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 14, 2010)

Like I said, it was a decent film, but not without its flaws.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2010)

Except there are more flaws than strengths.

In the long run, it just felt like it wanted to be a good, complex movie that ended up as a passable popcorn film instead. It was aight, I guess. But movies shouldnt miss the mark that much. At least Clash of the Titans(which I like slightly less than this) knew what it wanted to be.


----------



## Darth (May 16, 2010)

^I'd disagree. I actually thought it was well thought out.

Robin wasn't your generic run of the mill do gooder. He found a situation that benefited him and took it. So he wanted to have a bit of fun by teasing Marion a bit. 

Made his character seem a bit more real IMO. 

Pretty good movie. I'd give it an 8.5/10


----------



## Tempproxy (May 16, 2010)

I heard Crowe does an awesome Irish accent in this film.


----------



## Spartacus (May 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I heard Crowe does an awesome Irish accent in this film.



Oh, yes 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr-6ZjlGuBU[/YOUTUBE]

And what I meant by there being no time wasted, I meant that it moves along rather nicely, there's nothing overly wasteful, like some movies, and it does get to the point, whether that's a good thing or not.

I was sitting with my friend, during the last half hour, wondering if the movie was ending, because it felt like that, we were a bit confused, naturally, given what you normally expect of a Robin Hood movie.


----------



## Superrazien (May 17, 2010)

As I was watching it I liked it, but felt a little disappointed. I was hoping for more actual Robin Hood stuff. But then after realizing its more of an origins, and thinking about it more. I think the movie was really good, wasn't perfect, but what movie really is. So I am going to get this in Blu Ray when it comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Generic action epic or ecically generic action film?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2010)

Good question...........Er, not really sure. Epically generic action film maybe?

It's not really any better(or worse) than that forgettable King Arthur movie that came out a few years ago.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

I never saw that one. 

I'll probably watch it eventually if I don't forget it exists once it hits DVD.


----------



## Spartacus (May 17, 2010)

I loved King Arthur, but only becayse one of me favourite actors from meh country was in it, nothing else.

It's like, all these origin movies are trying to make the old legends and myths a lot more gritty, dirty and realistic...ly than how the clean romantic legends are usually remembered as.

That being said, even though those two films have a lot in common, an awful lot, when I think about it, I liked Robin Hood more. I think it's due to the merry singing scenes, and Little John and his large women. There was a similar character in King Arthur though... I don't know, Robin Hood felt better, was more compelling to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2010)

Did they get some super-powered shit in King Arthur?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2010)

No, and I think Robin Hood was better than King Arthur. I thought that one was mostly just bland. Robin Hood wasn't a good movie, but it was enjoyable. I like it on a 2.5/4 star scale, but rated it lower because it wasn't the movie the filmmakers wanted it to be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 18, 2010)

Maybe I'll watch both back-to-back and put up a series of long-winded, ranting, angry movie reviews. 

I'm pretty good at that.


----------



## Punpun (May 27, 2010)

Yay, Joan d'arc wasn't english ... Hollywood.


----------



## Haventh (May 28, 2010)

I watched it, it was pretty good. Though i got distracted a lot. Many people texted with mobiles and talked during the movie.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

Man this movie was good i went too see it even when every one said its shit and i liked it


----------



## Dango (Jun 28, 2010)

Despite the shit rating, I rather enjoyed Robin Hood.

Heard it was incorrect on many occasions history wise but w/e. Set in the Victorian period, the mild sex scenes and proposal for the fake marriage was quite.. crude to me but appropriate of the setting anyway. 

Wouldn't watch it again, wouldn't recommend it to anyone. The kind of movie you watch when you're bored.


----------

